# Which label



## scottief (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm taking a poll as to which label people like best. 4 different options we have come up with. Any other suggestions would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## KristaY (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the 2nd one down. It appeals to my need for balance and symmetry. I like "Two Loon Soaps" on one line with the loon on either end. By putting your name on one line then the scent name below,it breaks up the two so is easy to pick out the soap business then the scent name. Very nice labels!:clap:


----------



## froggybean37 (Nov 18, 2014)

I personally like the top one best! All look fabulous though


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 18, 2014)

The second, for the reasons that KristaY stated. Except I think you're supposed to put "Net Weight or Net Wt" in front of the weight of the soaps.


----------



## scottief (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone. We're just starting out so if you see any more mistakes is love to know


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the second one, but I'd like the "T" in two and last "S" in soaps to be the same height as the loons. I'd also like the soap name to be a different font than the rest of the label - so it stands out if I'm scanning a bunch on a shelf. I'd also want the "H" in handcrafted to be aligned with the "b" in body and the "z" in oz to be aligned to the "l" in artisanal. Basically, blocking your text just a bit to make it tighter... if that makes any sense at all.

I love the name.  Two loons is adorable, elegant, and New England-ish.  Hard to pull that combination off in a name.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the logo of the third one but with the spacing for the logo like the fourth one.  I like the overall product description spacing in the first and second.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Relle (Nov 19, 2014)

I like no 2, but think your soap name should be larger than the soap scent and put the soap scent in lower case.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 19, 2014)

Personally, I like the two labels with the 2 loons pictured close together, side-by-side (1st and 4th labels). To me, the 'togetherness' of the loons in those particular two labels makes better sense to me than the other 2 labels where they are separated from each other. For whatever reason, the separated loons just don't 'speak' Two Loons to me. And of those two, I like the first one best.


 IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 19, 2014)

Aye, I would also look at the sizing - having "Handcrafted" and then the actual product the same size and in the order you have them doesn't work to my eye, as well as having them not centred together.

Maybe try combining the artisanal bit with what the product is? "Handcrafted Body Soap / Savon Corporeal Artisanal" - if you pardon my probably terrible french.

When you must have everything twice, I think you need to shorten things somewhat, as at the moment there is a lot crammed on there.


----------



## scottief (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the feedback.  It is much appreciated!  Back to the drawing board.  

@ IrishLass, I thought the same thing but have overwhelming feedback liking the loons on either side.  

@ Craig , thanks for the idea of combining... it is a lot of words for a little label.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm with Irish Lass, the two loons on the side portray the "idea" of the name more definitively than the separated ones. I'm not sure if you planned on this or not, or if they are drafts done only in black and white. Some subtle colors in either the graphic or the company name would help with the "balance" issues.    Just keep the attention on what you think your market is going to be most drawn too.


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree with Relle and TEG, I 'd like the name to be bigger so that it would catch my eye first.
And one more vote for having the loons together. As a mathematician, I only very recently started to enjoy the lack of total symmetry, I find it has a kind of grace and "personality". However, in that case, I would center the whole "title", I mean I 'd move it all a little to the right and center it as if the two loons were part of the name.
By the way, nice idea!!


----------



## scottief (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is our updated label. How's it look now?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2014)

I like it! More space so it is easier on my eyes


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 25, 2014)

I think it looks good.


----------



## samirish (Nov 26, 2014)

I like the third one!  But they all look great.


----------

